# Dallas / Los Angeles / NYC VPS 1GB $30/year | 3GB $48/year



## concerto49 (Jun 8, 2015)

Cloud Shards was established in September 2012. Our mission is to you save time and reduce your hassles. Leave us to the infrastructure and let you focus on your business.

 

Limited promo offer on our SSD/HDD and KVM storage plans.

 

OpenVZ 3GB SSD $48USD/year

- 2 CPU (Fair Share) 

- 3GB RAM / 1GB VSwap  

- 2.5TB Traffic @ 1gbit Port  

- 25GB RAID10 SSD space  

- 1 IPv4 Address  

- 8 IPv6 Addresses  

Dallas, Texas, USA ORDER NOW

 

OpenVZ 3GB HDD $48USD/year

- 2 CPU (Fair Share)

- 3GB RAM / 1GB VSwap  

- 2.5TB Traffic @ 1gbit Port  

- 50GB RAID10 HDD space  

- 1 IPv4 Address  

- 8 IPv6 Addresses  

Dallas, Texas, USA ORDER NOW

Los Angeles, California, USA ORDER NOW

New York City, New York, USA ORDER NOW

 

OpenVZ 1GB SSD $30USD/year

- 2 CPU  

- 1GB RAM / 512MB VSwap  

- 1TB Traffic @ 1gbit Port  

- 13GB RAID10 SSD space  

- 1 IPv4 Address  

- 8 IPv6 Addresses  

Dallas, Texas, USA ORDER NOW

 

OpenVZ 1GB HDD $30USD/year 

- 2 CPU  

- 1GB RAM / 512MB VSwap  

- 1TB Traffic @ 1gbit Port  

- 25GB RAID10 HDD space  

- 1 IPv4 Address  

- 8 IPv6 Addresses  

Dallas, Texas, USA ORDER NOW

Los Angeles, California, USA ORDER NOW

New York City, New York, USA ORDER NOW

 

KVM 500GB $7/month

- 1 CPU

- 320MB RAM

- 500GB RAID50 Disk Space

- 2TB Traffic @ 1gbit Port

- 1 IPv4 Address

- 8 IPv6 Addresses

Dallas, Texas, USA ORDER NOW

 

KVM 1TB $14/month

- 1 CPU

- 512MB RAM

- 1TB RAID50 Disk Space

- 4TB Traffic @ 1gbit Port

- 1 IPv4 Address

- 8 IPv6 Addresses

Dallas, Texas, USA ORDER NOW

 

Pay yearly and get 2 months free.

 

24/7 Support. TUN/TAP/PPP ready. Australian customers need to pay 10% GST.

 

Common templates on order. SolusVM has more templates if required.

 

Instant setup. We accept PayPal and 2checkout

 

We offer a 7 day refund policy. No questions asked.

 

Looking Glass / Test IP/ Test Download:   

Dallas, Texas - http://tx.lg.cloudshards.net/

Los Angeles, California - http://ca.lg.cloudshards.net/

New York City, New York - http://ny.lg.cloudshards.net

 

Data Center:

 

Query Foundry, Infomart Dallas  

Coresite, Los Angeles

Telehouse, New York City

Carriers: PCCW, Internap, Cogent, GTT, Zayo (pending), Any2 peering


----------



## libro22 (Jun 9, 2015)

How much for a cpanel license?


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 10, 2015)

libro22 said:


> How much for a cpanel license?


$15/month. Contact sales if you need it.


----------

